# EK43 suitable for roastery?



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Folks... at long last I'm making progress with my plans of opening a micro-roastery.

As far as equipment goes, most things I've decided on. One major missing link being a suitable grinder.

Wouldn't Mahlkönig's EK43 be a good choice?

It might all sound like excuses to get my hands on one, but here's a few reasons for my question:

- zero retention, less waste (profiling, cupping, tasting sessions with many different beans/roasts)

- wide spectrum of grinds possible (tasting different brew methods on-site with customers)

- high legs and bag clamp (yes, numerous potential future customers requested ground coffee already - I know, I know but around here it's going to be necessary)

- I'm using the Matt Perger technique in parts already

Sensible or stupid?

Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I would definitely recommend a Niche Zero for:

- zero retention, less waste (profiling, cupping, tasting sessions with many different beans/roasts)

- wide spectrum of grinds possible (tasting different brew methods on-site with customers)

for the following get a good bag grinder (perhaps a ditting).

- high legs and bag clamp (yes, numerous potential future customers requested ground coffee already - I know, I know but around here it's going to be necessary)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks Dave!

Haha, secretly and anxiously I've been waiting for this reply 

I've looked at the Quiche and while it is tempting I'd need a second grinder as you said...

Ditting 804 Lab Sweet sounds promising 

Need to buy new because I'm going to apply for what's called a subsidised founder's loan (or however it'd translate into English, you'll get the idea). It covers all investments over 10k total for new businesses founded by first timers. Up to 10 years at an anual 0.5% fixed interest 

Unfortunately, applications have to contain binding offers, only new equipment, no existing inventory.

Now, wouldn't such a monster easily fit the EK43 price range?

The only info I could get hold of here is 3.2k$. Might be a bit cheaper if not shipped across the globe, maybe. However, I've seen the EK43 retail for around 2.2k€ in Austria. Blame me, it's yet another excuse


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Guatemala might do the trick if you're on a budget, but factor in the cost of new burrs.

EK is a great grinder for your needs.


----------



## Craft House Coffee (Jan 13, 2017)

we use an old guat. IMO this is a muuuuuch better shout for a roastery. EK's are great, precision instruments - but delicate. it will break your heart smashing 200 bags though it


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks guys!

All your inputs are very welcome and appreciated 



Craft House Coffee said:


> we use an old guat. IMO this is a muuuuuch better shout for a roastery. EK's are great, precision instruments - but delicate. it will break your heart smashing 200 bags though it


Haha - you mean 200 in a row?

At least that won't happen anytime soon 

My permit is based on a side-job frequency: max. 10 hours a week and tied to the Dalian Amazon 1kg I already own. Super small scale. When it starts getting more serious I need to move into other premises - after it all paid off...!

If employing an MK Guatemala bag grinder, what do you use for cupping?

Do you have customers come around and taste coffees on-site? Like with different brew methods and stuff...?

btw: Earlier today, I phoned Hemro HQ - roof organisation of both Ditting and Mahlkönig (among others). The call centre lady kindly offered to arrange a callback from someone knowledgeable so they could properly advise... let's see!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The Guat has been the de facto industry standard cupping grinder for a long time


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> The Guat has been the de facto industry standard cupping grinder for a long time


There you go...! Thanks a big bunch, didn't know at all. When you say "has been", has it changed over time? (sorry if I come across like a fusspot...)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A lot of places are using EKs now, but the Guatemala is still really popular. It's often lurking conspicuously in the background in a lot of roasteries (like Craft House)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> A lot of places are using EKs now, but the Guatemala is still really popular. It's often lurking conspicuously in the background in a lot of roasteries (like Craft House)




Just found a German webshop that still offers new old stock - at around 2k€. That as well as factory refurbished ones for 1,200... that'd be quite tempting!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If the refurbs have new burrs that's a no brainer


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

jeebsy said:


> If the refurbs have new burrs that's a no brainer


According to the website burrs are re-sharpened in case they didn't need replacement. I'll contact them to find out more


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Very nice guy on the line, said they receive the grinders from Mahlkönig who get them back in good condition from bakeries and other stores, in many cases they have never seen hard feed like coffee beans. When they have free time slots, MK factory apprentices disassemble all units completely and fit new parts wherever necessary. Most of the grinders receive new burrs by default.

I've instantly reserved a black one, it's only a a bit over grand before tax 

If anyone is interested, here's the link:

https://www.caffe-limes.de/shop/mahlkoenig-muehlen/gebrauchte-muehlen/

Thank you everybody, you've successfully relieved me from thinking too hard about an EK


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Update: gave the Guatemalan Herman Munster a try the other night... holy moly... upon switching it on the lights flickered 

Figured it would need recalibration to grind for espresso - looks like its finest option still being too coarse to mimic the settings I used on my Mazzer Mini.

Let's see... do I need a special tool for this task?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hasi said:


> Let's see... do I need a special tool for this task?


Probably a step ladder to reach the top...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Microlot (Jun 22, 2017)

Kaffeenetz,EK 43 Erfahrungsaustausch,Alignment Thread,starting at post 1403,a user is asking for advice to make his Gua grinding fine enough for espresso,maybe worth a read.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hasi said:


> Update: gave the Guatemalan Herman Munster a try the other night... holy moly... upon switching it on the lights flickered
> 
> Figured it would need recalibration to grind for espresso - looks like its finest option still being too coarse to mimic the settings I used on my Mazzer Mini.
> 
> Let's see... do I need a special tool for this task?


No it's easy, just like the EK43 really...PM me if you need help.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Figured it out in the meantime  yes, it's really quick and easy! Must be the commercial aspect of its development... the manual gives you directions similar to this:

Unscrew dial knob and take off, then turn perforated disc counter-clockwise while grinder is on - until it starts singing. Now one notch back and we're there!

There may be fine-tuning options requiring further disassembly, but it appears to work well for espresso now!


----------

